# Modern Sleeping Beauty



## JMLPictures (Nov 26, 2009)

I shot this yesterday. Kind of a play on the Sleeping Beauty movie... Kind Of.

It was a lot of fun. Put a bed in the middle of a forest for this shoot. LOL

C&C welcome!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





josh


----------



## kkamin (Nov 26, 2009)

#1 I like how the grass looks really garish in relation to the smooth clean look of the model.

#2 I don't like the angle and I think it is unflattering to the model.  It makes her look bigger than she is.

#3 not really digging it, it feels unresolved.  I don't like the composition in combination with the wide angle feel.

#4 I like her face a lot in this one.  Inside nose needs cleaning up.  The exposed pillow in the upper right somehow cheapens the image though.  Maybe you could brighten it and take out the wedge of black in the corner.  For some reason I don't want to see that her head is on a pillow with a pillow case.  The rest of the image feels too glamorous for that.

#5 nice but getting blow out on forehead

#6 kind of weird to see her in the forest on a blanket with a pillow. I like the next photo more where the background and props don't stand out, but just add texture and mood to the image

#7 nice

#8 nice, losing the tip of her nose

#9 same as #6.  I think if you want the background and props to be discernable and a major part of the image, they need to be pushed farther, to the same level of detail you brought to the model.  Idk, but say you brought a chaise longue to a nice spot in the woods.  Or you shot at sunset, and had golden light peeking through trees.

But I like your images and the treatment of the model.


----------



## JMLPictures (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey thanks for the very detailed C&C. I like this site already! HAHA

I will make sure to watch those points on my next shoot! Thanks again!

Anyone else?

josh


----------



## JMLPictures (Nov 26, 2009)

Just fixed image 4. Better?

Josh


----------



## kkamin (Nov 27, 2009)

JMLPictures said:


> Just fixed image 4. Better?
> 
> Josh



Personally, I think it still needs fixing, but it is going in the right direction.    I think the nostril still has some stray shreds making their way upwards that need to be subtly removed.  And the pillow extension helps a little , but it looks choppy in the way it was cloned/healing brushed in.  Maybe bring the pillow up or down.  These are just my opinions, don't take them too strongly ( I'm innately biased by my own experiences and tastes).

I am in no way affiliated with the website but I recomment checking out: Tutorials & training: Photoshop CS4 Portrait Retouching Essential Training with Chris Orwig

This is a training course for Photoshop CS4 retouching by a professor, a professional photographer and someone who works for Adobe.  Check it out, it isn't expensive, and personally I feel I learned more from the 14-hour course than I learned in 7 years of art school, pertaining to Photoshop.

Good luck,

Kkamin


----------



## JMLPictures (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! And I actually didn't extend the pillow. I just cropped in a bit on the picture to remove the black but I do see what your saying.

I really appreciate the critique and the help with these. I am wanting to learn as much as I can and improve on everything i can. 

Thanks again! It's nice to FINALLY get some really critiquing by someone who knows what they are talking about. 

Also I will check out that training link. Thanks again.

Josh


----------



## craig (Nov 27, 2009)

I like your style on these. The highlights seem blown which is hard to look at for me, but that is just personal. 

A label like "Sleeping Beauty Movie" may not be the best approach. It is way too specific and people expect to see their idea of a Disney characters as opposed to your photos. Titles are tough. Sometimes it is just better to go with (models name) #43 or whatever. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Nov 29, 2009)

these are all over exposed.


----------



## JMLPictures (Nov 29, 2009)

I did that on purpose. 

josh


----------



## bennielou (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree that some are blown, but I must say, they are still pretty.


----------



## Fergsonfire (Dec 6, 2009)

The photos just don't pop. 7 is a great shot and exposed properly. While you may have been going for the blowout look, that doesn't really work for a fair skinned person. it removes all of the detail in the face. The angles on the first few are just unflattering. It is a good start, but there is definitely room for improvement.


----------



## Retro_10s (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi there.

I love the idea behind these photos, having the bed in the forest Is really quite a cool Idea, so thumbsup on that from me.

The overexposure on the photos, is (sadly i might add) too much for me, I understand this is the look you wanted, and since it has been achieved, Congrats  but for me it's just too bright, the white swallows the rest of the picture, Number 7 is my favorite as it is the least overexposed, It really makes the whole composition easier to look at.

Love the contrast from the black dress onto the Deep red of the Bed.


----------

